
Grafana: Postgres Data Source - scrollaway
https://github.com/grafana/grafana/commit/d1c9760fa8520701ff56a07bbe89ae666783c40f
======
reacharavindh
Great timing. I was considering building a monitoring setup based on Influx
and hookung up Grafana to it. Now, I can play with timescaledb and Grafana
instead. Don’t know the technical advantages/disadvantages of timescaledb over
influxdb. If any of you had any experiences with them, pls share.

~~~
scrollaway
I haven't tried timescaledb yet because it's not available on RDS (see
[https://github.com/timescale/timescaledb/issues/65](https://github.com/timescale/timescaledb/issues/65)
if you want it on RDS btw). But I really can't wait to try it. My
understanding is that it's resource-hungrier than Influx but to be really
honest, influx has been super unreliable for me with metrics disappearing,
very hard to do maintenance on it (eg. how do I find out where my disk space
usage lies? etc)

Postgres' maturity is something I miss every single day I deal with influx. I
trust postgres' data integrity and tooling every day of the week and I don't
have that with Influx.

~~~
RobAtticus
Hey, thanks for the shout out :)

In terms of resource-hungry-ness, while we haven't done extensive benchmarking
on memory & CPU against InfluxDB, we should compare fine on those resources.
The one area we do fall behind is disk usage, but with ZFS or the like we can
close the gap.

Thanks for the support! Hopefully we can get it on RDS soon.

------
scrollaway
It's in 4.6.0-beta1; I've been playing with it a bunch, it's really nice for
single stat and when you have time series tables.

Also worth bringing up: [http://www.timescale.com](http://www.timescale.com)

------
sgt
Anyone using Grafana in production? I would like to hear some opinions and
experiences. I found it a bit disappointing as in; at first impression it
really looks amazing, and the charts are stunning. However once you go into
the knitty gritty and find lacking user/role/permissions management it was
disappointing.

~~~
chrissnell
Did they ever make it suitable for exposing to the public Internet? I've been
wanting to embed Grafana charts in a public page [1] for a while now because
they're just so much better than the other charting options out there.

[1] [https://mhkweather.com](https://mhkweather.com)

~~~
niklasrde
As arianvanp has pointed out, you can indeed create public read-only snapshots
to share.

You can either create local link to a read-only version of what you're looking
at right now. Whoever wants to access it, must be able to access the grafana
host. Alternatively, you can upload the snapshot to the raintank site. I have
just exported a snapshot of a panel on one of our dashboards, with only one of
the panels' data, see
[https://snapshot.raintank.io/dashboard/snapshot/II7NYMU3v9vT...](https://snapshot.raintank.io/dashboard/snapshot/II7NYMU3v9vTpk9OFy2BB6BuCABDlc6m)
for an example. You can zoom in, but not further out.

You can also generate an iframe embed code (for a single panel), but if you
want to share that in real-time publicly, you'd need to expose grafana to the
public internet.

You can embed from a shared snapshot at raintank, as well. See the one above,
if you click the title, you can 'Share' that and then embed it.

------
quintin
I first came to know about Grafana via the Wikipedia’s webpage performance
management page:
[https://twitter.com/mediawiki/status/630865572654264320](https://twitter.com/mediawiki/status/630865572654264320)

Interesting talk from the Wikipedia folks here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlL6UoRUQAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlL6UoRUQAM)

------
stonewhite
That is an unacceptably big change set for a proper review process.

~~~
arianvanp
Seems to be a collection of many commits squashed into one. Probably during
review, each commit was addresed.

